# *FIND OUT TOMORROW MORNING* 11 weeks! Any guesses?



## KElwanger

This was my 11 week ultrasound with out third! I can't tell if I see a nub yet... 

Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







20160604_143132.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## KElwanger

Anyone? :)


----------



## WantaBelly

No nub is visible, the baby is facing away from us. Sorry I couldn't help. Do you have any other pics?


----------



## SweetDreams86

Congratulations! Thought it'd be fun to guess, my guess is a boy!


----------



## KElwanger

WantaBelly said:


> No nub is visible, the baby is facing away from us. Sorry I couldn't help. Do you have any other pics?

This is actually the baby's profile, looking to the left. :) No, no other pictures unfortunately other than my 7 week scan. I figured it was a long shot.


----------



## KElwanger

Here's my 7 week scan. The baby is on the left of my uterus which I know because when she scanned my left ovary she was on the same side as the baby. But I have no idea where the placenta is...
 



Attached Files:







20160606_190558.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KElwanger

Any more guesses? Still 4 long weeks till we find out! 

What does the skull lean towards since I dont think we see a nub?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi, KElwanger!!!! I haven't seen you on in a while--I stumbled across this by accident, and just wanted to say hi and congratulations!!! : )


----------



## KElwanger

SoBlessedMama said:


> Hi, KElwanger!!!! I haven't seen you on in a while--I stumbled across this by accident, and just wanted to say hi and congratulations!!! : )

Hey!!! So good to hear from you! Thanks for saying hi :) hope you're doing well!


----------



## DobbyForever

Really hard to make a guess from the pics so tossing out a girlie guess just for funsies. Can't wait to see the update!


----------



## KElwanger

Thank you :) it does make it tricky when you can't see a nub. The picture is so clear though I keep hoping for skull guesses. I thought round meant girl and this baby's head is super round but then I hear people say round means boy so who knows. 

6 more days!


----------



## DobbyForever

I can't guess for s* everytime I think I am right I am wrong and vice versa


----------



## KElwanger

Haha I'm a pretty bad guesser too! I'm going with boy because I have two and imagining it being a girl is just hard to fathom haha.


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm guessing boy :blue:


----------



## KElwanger

4 more sleeps!!!


----------



## KElwanger

We find out in 25 hours! Any last minute guesses??


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess :pink: Looking forward to your update!


----------



## KElwanger

Thank you, Bevziibubble!


----------



## Jessicahide

I'm getting boy vibes Good luck at your scan xx


----------



## KElwanger

Thanks for your guess, Jessicahide! Looking forward to finding out. Pretty much everyone in my life says girl but I'm trying to stay neutral.


----------



## KirstenLou

i'm guessing girl. 
good luck x


----------



## Jessicahide

KElwanger said:


> Thanks for your guess, Jessicahide! Looking forward to finding out. Pretty much everyone in my life says girl but I'm trying to stay neutral.

Not long now xxxxx <3 :happydance:


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I'm guessing girl.


----------



## KElwanger

9.5 more hours!!! I'm so nervous for some reason haha! We also haven't publicly announced I'm pregnant so we're doing that tomorrow too. With my first we announced right away at like 4.5 weeks and with my second we announced at 7 weeks. So waiting until just 2 days shy of 20 weeks has been fun. I thought it would be hard but it really wasn't and now it'll be a really fun surprise!


----------



## Jessicahide

KElwanger said:



> 9.5 more hours!!! I'm so nervous for some reason haha! We also haven't publicly announced I'm pregnant so we're doing that tomorrow too. With my first we announced right away at like 4.5 weeks and with my second we announced at 7 weeks. So waiting until just 2 days shy of 20 weeks has been fun. I thought it would be hard but it really wasn't and now it'll be a really fun surprise!

My heart was pounding so hard even when i was being scanned..... Can't wait to hear what you are having xxxx


----------



## KElwanger

Oh my gosh I bet. I know mine will be too up until the moment she scans that area haha. As convinced as my family and friends are that it's a girl, I have such a hard time picturing anything but boy parts popping up on the screen haha. 3.5 more hours and then I won't have to wonder anymore!


----------



## Jessicahide

KElwanger said:


> Oh my gosh I bet. I know mine will be too up until the moment she scans that area haha. As convinced as my family and friends are that it's a girl, I have such a hard time picturing anything but boy parts popping up on the screen haha. 3.5 more hours and then I won't have to wonder anymore!

Oh my god, i can't take the suspense!!! Thought you were posting what you are having aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh


----------



## KElwanger

It's a...BOY!!! Perfectly healthy and growing just as he should be. He is also quite the acrobat. He was in contorted or scrunched up positions the entire time haha. We're so happy. I just LOVE being a boy mom.
 



Attached Files:







20160802_105605.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jessicahide

KElwanger said:


> It's a...BOY!!! Perfectly healthy and growing just as he should be. He is also quite the acrobat. He was in contorted or scrunched up positions the entire time haha. We're so happy. I just LOVE being a boy mom.

oh bless him, he is beautiful, congratulations xxxx Well done mummy, looks like you are cooking him up good! xxx


----------



## KElwanger

Thank you!!! Here's our reveal pic for both the pregnancy and gender. Such a fun day!
 



Attached Files:







rsz_img_20160802_154758.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Jessicahide

KElwanger said:


> Thank you!!! Here's our reveal pic for both the pregnancy and gender. Such a fun day!


Beautiful family, were your boys pleased xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! Love your announcement!


----------



## Isme

Beautiful reveal. <3 Congratulations on your sweet baby boy!!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Aah congratulations! :blue:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congratulations on another precious little guy!!!!!!


----------

